# tetracycline hydrochloride



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the good news is the tetracycline hydrochloride seems to be working no new cases friday was day 3 for the treatment but i,m still going to treat for 2 extra days i have been treating all my birds with tetracycline hydrochloride i guess i will never know how they contacted this respitory problem just incase any of you come down with this problem and you can,t find this medication go to your local pet store and go to the fish department ask the clerk for some *TC* *capsules it is the exact same stuff 1 capsule per 1 usa gallon of water but you must open the capsule into the water*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Make sure they all get Ornabac when they are done with the antibiotic Allen! They are going to need it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh i always make sure they get that after i medicate


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

To Cockatiel Lord: Tetracycline hydrochloride is an antibiotic. Ornabac is a probiotic to counter the effects of the antibiotic on the beneficial bacteria. Besides killing bad bacteria it also kills the good bacteria that all Cockatiels need to digest their food properly. So it is always wise to follow up a round of antibiotics with a probiotic (Ornabac or benebac) to get them back in top shape. It helps them to combact oportunistic infections that happen commonly after antibiotics.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Then you're not trying very hard. Do a little research online. Probiotics for birds put into Google will give you lots of information.


----------

